# Game 56: Pierce (22-33) at Kobe (28-27)



## aquaitious

vBookie Rules of BBB.net

*Like vBookie? Remind others to play. Like BBB.net Board? Invite a friend.*


----------



## Premier

*Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*

 at 

The Boston Celtics play the Los Angeles Lakers (per the NBA's "Rivalry Week") at the Staples Center in Los Angeles on Sunday, February 26th, 2006. The game will be at 7:30 EST and will be televised by







.

The Los Angeles Lakers' last game was against the Los Angeles Clippers *L*, 83-102 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics' last game was against the Portland Trailblazers, *W*, 102-96* (*boxscore*)*.

The  Lakers and the Celtics both have won three of their last five games. The Lakers are 15-10 playing at the Staples Center [not including away games against the Clippers] and the Celtics are 5-21 away from Boston. The Lakers score 98 points per game and give up 97 points per game. The Celtics score 97.9 points per game and give up 99.5 points per game.

The probable starters for each team:





 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 <center>​ 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes
​ 
 *Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*​ </center>​  
Please visit the *Los *Angeles* Lakers *Forum* Game *Thread *!*


----------



## LX

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*

Lan's Game Preview



> The Boston Celtics are coming into tonight's game looking to end their 4 game road trip on a high note in Los Angeles. Friday night the Celtics beat the Blazers in Portland by a score of 102-96 lead by a career game from Ryan Gomes who scored 13 points and pulled down 17 rebounds in a game which also marked the return of Wally Szczerbiak. The Lakers are 2-1 after the all-star break, but suffered a tough loss to the Clippers on Friday night, falling by a score of 102-83.


----------



## Aznboi812

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*

triple team kobe! I hope Pierce outscores Kobe


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*

Should be interesting to see some of the lineups both coaches put out there.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Should be interesting to see some of the lineups both coaches put out there.


Kevin Garnett is making this forum PG-13.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*



Premier said:


> Kevin Garnett is making this forum PG-13.



Took me a while to find out what you meant, but good one.

(It's Bart's avatar).


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*

What's wrong with saying "fun?"


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*

Woooo, nat'l TV tonight! Only because they're playing Bryant (errr, the Lakers). Pierce usually steps up to these kind of challenges and I'm certain he's hungry to go toe-to-toe with KB, especially when its on nat'l TV.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*



P-Dub34 said:


> Woooo, nat'l TV tonight! Only because they're playing Bryant (errr, the Lakers). Pierce usually steps up to these kind of challenges and I'm certain he's hungry to go toe-to-toe with KB, especially when its on nat'l TV.


We usually lose/Pierce does awful when you watch...be sure to watch the whole game, because we shall get more ping pong balls.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*

I love doing this to Prem:

<table><tbody><tr><td class="thead" colspan="6"> Top bets on this Outcome </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="thead"> Bet placed by </td> <td class="thead"> Amount staked </td> <td class="thead" colspan="2"> Odds </td> <td class="thead"> Amount won </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt1">aquaitious</td> <td class="alt1">514394</td> <td class="alt1">1/1</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt2">Premier</td> <td class="alt2">514393</td> <td class="alt2">1/1</td> <td class="alt2" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt2" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt1">aquaitious</td> <td class="alt1">500000</td> <td class="alt1">1/1</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt2">Bartholomew Hunt</td> <td class="alt2">25000</td> <td class="alt2">1/1</td> <td class="alt2" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt2" align="center">-</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*



> We usually lose/Pierce does awful when you watch...


Honestly, every single time. The games I download and watch are ok, but live, I'm cursed.



> be sure to watch the whole game, because we shall get more ping pong balls.


If tradition holds, that's correct.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*

stephen a smith just said the celtics should be the happiest team thats 11 games under 500 because they got rid of mark blount and ricky price :none:


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*

Pierce taking control already.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*

Lamar Odom is guarding Pierce for the most-part.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*

Pierce with perhaps one of his best dunks of the season as Kobe committed in a steal attempt and Pierce went by him and finished on the Lakers frontcourt.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*

Kobe Bryant is just...too good. Though his six points have came from three-pointers, he still makes scoring look easy. It should be noted that Bryant has a career perimeter percentage of under 10% against the Celtics.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*

Kobe "I want the other teams best player...EVERYTIME" isn't guarding Pierce every time, haha.


----------



## LX

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*

Any bets on how long it takes before Kobe shoots a 3 from halfcourt (and makes it?)


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*

Kobe's just trying to one-up LeBron for his Powerade commericals (full-court shots; obviously fake). That'll show him!


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*

Pierce playing really well on D, boards, and is getting to the rim at will.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*

Is that Woody Allen next to Jack Nicholson? Wearing a UMass shirt?


----------



## LX

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*

lmao @ Tommy. 

Ryan Gomes= Wes Unseld? I think not buddy.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*

Gomes Gomes Gomes. I love Gomes.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game 56: Celtics (22-33) at Lakers (28-27)*

Not a big fan of Scalabrine though. 

Shaping up to be a big Pierce/Bryant matchup.


----------



## Premier

I thought this thread title ("Game 56: Pierce (22-33) at Kobe (28-27)") is more suiting.


----------



## Premier

Kobe Bryant is an amazing player, especially on offense. He cut through the entire Boston defense and up-faked everybody (even members of his bench - Phil Jackson included) and easily laid it in.

Scalabrine taking a 35-foot three-point shot at the buzzer isn't too great.


----------



## KingHandles

Premier said:


> I thought this thread title ("Game 56: Pierce (22-33) at Kobe (28-27)") is more suiting.


Haha, I was thinking about doing that if you were late making the thread, but you beat me to it.


----------



## Premier

The Boston Celtics down one to the Los Angeles Lakers at the end of the first quarter with the score being 24-25. The statistics so far in the game:




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, GF</td><td>9</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>10</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>12</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>7-9</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>11</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>9</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>6-18</td><td>0-6</td><td>12-15</td><td>2</td><td>12</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>24</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#542582">*LOS ANGELES LAKERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kobe Bryant, SG</td><td>12</td><td>4-8</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Smush Parker, PG</td><td>10</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lamar Odom, SF</td><td>10</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Cook, PF</td><td>11</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Mihm, FC</td><td>7</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Von Wafer, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sasha Vujacic, G</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kwame Brown, FC</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>10-25</td><td>3-7</td><td>2-2</td><td>4</td><td>14</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>8</td><td>25</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## P-Dub34

Scalabrine saves it, has time to find somebody you know, ON HIS TEAM... throws it away.

Orien Greene sucks.


----------



## aquaitious

I could have sworn that we renamed the Lakers the "Los Angeles Bryants" not Kobe. 

Why's Veal in the game? He gets a steal and just throws it away?


----------



## P-Dub34

How long is Doc gonna run with this lineup? No offensive scheme out there whatsoever. 

BTW, Scalabrine is just awful.


----------



## Premier

Regis is in the house!

:rofl: at Gomes buying his own shoes.


----------



## aquaitious

P-Dub34 said:


> How long is Doc gonna run with this lineup? No offensive scheme out there whatsoever.
> 
> BTW, Scalabrine is just awful.


I believe his contract expires in two years. If we don't resign him, weird lineups should stop.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Regis is in the house!
> 
> :rofl: at Gomes buying his own shoes.


That is hilarious. 

"That's what happens when you're a 2nd rounder."


----------



## P-Dub34

Lamar Odom has been invisible.


----------



## P-Dub34

Can we box out, maybe?


----------



## P-Dub34

D-West on the putback, nice.


----------



## Premier

This is sort of random,

I hate Violet Palmer.


----------



## P-Dub34

LMAO at Kobe crying for a foul when he just threw the ball away.


----------



## Premier

The Boston Celtics down four to the Los Angeles Lakers at the end of the half with the score being 54-58. The statistics so far in the game:




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>17</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-2</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, GF</td><td>20</td><td>3-7</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>19</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>8-11</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>17</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>19</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>11</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>6</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>19-42</td><td>2-11</td><td>14-18</td><td>6</td><td>20</td><td>11</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>11</td><td>54</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#542582">*LOS ANGELES LAKERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kobe Bryant, SG</td><td>21</td><td>8-14</td><td>3-6</td><td>7-7</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>26</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Smush Parker, PG</td><td>12</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Cook, PF</td><td>20</td><td>5-10</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Mihm, FC</td><td>10</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lamar Odom, SF</td><td>20</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Devean George, SF</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Devin Green, G</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kwame Brown, FC</td><td>10</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luke Walton, SF</td><td>3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sasha Vujacic, G</td><td>7</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>21-44</td><td>5-12</td><td>11-12</td><td>6</td><td>24</td><td>14</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>11</td><td>58</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## P-Dub34

Gawd Dayum!


----------



## Premier

Oh my.

That dunk deserves a poster.


----------



## P-Dub34

Pierce is absolutely dominant right now.

With the assist to Gomes. I love Gomes!


----------



## KingHandles

Link us up, Aqua.


----------



## LX

Heh. That's going to be my next avatar.


----------



## P-Dub34

No, you already got one, Lant. You gotta share the love. Not much would replace Jimi, but that certainly would.


----------



## P-Dub34

I'm going to say it again. I love Gomes.


----------



## LX

<3 Gomes.


----------



## LX

P-Dub34 said:


> No, you already got one, Lant. You gotta share the love. Not much would replace Jimi, but that certainly would.


Pshhhh. You can have the old one.


----------



## aquaitious

WHY DID GOMES SIT SPEND ONE SECOND ON THE IL THIS WHOLE SEASON? 

Oh yeah...Pierce dunks on Mihm. 

Two people got Pierce...nobody's got Pierce


----------



## KingHandles

Actually, I get this one.


----------



## P-Dub34

Wally has got the threes on cruise control. Anybody else love the intensity he brings?


----------



## P-Dub34

> WHY DID GOMES SIT SPEND ONE SECOND ON THE IL THIS WHOLE SEASON?


What impresses me the most is that he didn't whine about it despite the fact that he knew he could play at this level.


----------



## aquaitious

P-Dub34 said:


> Wally has got the threes on cruise control. Anybody else love the intensity he brings?


Yeah...uh...I'd still take Pierce's dunk of Wally's jumper.


----------



## P-Dub34

Paul's dunk was sick.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

Gomes is on fire in the 3rd. 

(I finally get to watch a game!! )


----------



## P-Dub34

Raef hits the two to push it to a 10 point lead. The Lakers defense (and I use the term loosely) is atrocious.


----------



## LX

Gomes is my hero.


----------



## P-Dub34

Gomes again. Starting PF for the rest of the year, please.



> Gomes is my hero.


Likewise.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

Delonte just abuses the LA D for a sick dunk.


----------



## P-Dub34

I just love how Bryant says he takes defense personal but won't guard P, even though Pierce has checked him this game.


----------



## Premier

Paul Pierce is a beast.


----------



## LX

Pierce > Kobe


----------



## P-Dub34

Yes, it's official. 

Oh wait, now I see why Bryant won't check Pierce - cos he gets abused.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

I like the way Pierce abuses Bryant for the lay-in.

Oh, and the hard foul on the defensive end of the court. Rivalry begininig?


----------



## P-Dub34

18 FTA's and there's 3 mins left in the quarter.


----------



## aquaitious

You know...I was gonna put another half a million on the Celtics.


----------



## P-Dub34

Scalabrine's in, watch the nosedive begin.


----------



## P-Dub34

GOD DAMMIT GOMES!

What a freaking stud. Trade Jefferson.


----------



## Premier

Gomes is the new Perkins.

LOL


----------



## aquaitious

I love Gomes.

I LOVE GOMES.

GIVE HIM A AQUA POINT>


----------



## P-Dub34

Give him a max contract.

Wally and Pierce on the bench. Cue the Laker comeback.


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> Gomes is the new Perkins.
> 
> LOL


Gomes > Perkins


----------



## P-Dub34

...and it's not even close.


----------



## aquaitious

Pierce again.


----------



## *617*Venezuelano*617*

Lanteri said:


> Gomes > Perkins



LOL but thinka bout gomes and a healthy perkins playign together but wut about big al he gonna b big time player


----------



## P-Dub34

Vet move by Wally.


----------



## aquaitious

THIS JUST IN: DOC HAS HIS WORST LINEUP EVER.

Greene, Allen, Wally, Veal, Raef.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

P-Dub34 said:


> Vet move by Wally.


for shizzle.


----------



## P-Dub34

Gotta roll the dice with Paul with 4 fouls because Scalabrine/Allen/Greene are useless.


----------



## P-Dub34

Ugh...

Incompetence.


----------



## LX

:sigh:


----------



## aquaitious

The Bryants are coming back without Kobe.


----------



## P-Dub34

Well, my high school team would've taken it to a lineup comprised of Greene/Allen/Scalabrine.


----------



## P-Dub34

Defense, please?


----------



## aquaitious

Odom just came into the game.


----------



## P-Dub34

Odom.:|


----------



## P-Dub34

West, big hit.

Poor Turiaf. 

BOX OUT, DAMMIT!


----------



## LX

That was a sick move by Odom.


----------



## KingHandles

Does Parker look just like Banks or what?


----------



## LX

Gomes got ice in the veins. 

Great job by Delonte on both ends of the floor.


----------



## aquaitious

I don't know if anyone said this already but I love Gomes.


----------



## P-Dub34

I may have mentioned it. Raef got smoked!


----------



## LX

Where was the foul?


----------



## aquaitious

Wow, what a awful call.


----------



## P-Dub34

That foul call hurts.


----------



## KingHandles

Uhhh What the hell...Great Block


----------



## LX

It's that stupid woman ref. Worthless broad.


----------



## aquaitious

WTF? Every call is going the Lakers' way.


----------



## P-Dub34

That was a block on Wally. Violet actually got one right.

Cook was all body on the alleged "block" of Pierce's shot on the other end.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

aquaitious said:


> WTF? Every call is going the Lakers' way.


This is what I was thinking...


----------



## aquaitious

P-Dub34 said:


> That was a block on Wally. Violet actually got one right.
> 
> Cook was all body on the alleged "block" of Pierce's shot on the other end.



Foul on Pierce.

No call on the other end.

Foul on Wally.

Pierce rejects the **** out of Odom, but they call it a foul.


----------



## LX

I'm telling you it's the woman ref. She probably makes the calls based on who she's slept with, or who she wants to.


----------



## aquaitious

They'll foul Pierce out.


----------



## P-Dub34

Man oh man, Pierce. LOL at him refusing to give the ball to a wide open Scabs.

REBOUND THE EFFING BASKETBALL!


----------



## Premier

Pierce.


----------



## P-Dub34

West.


----------



## Premier

Delonte.


----------



## P-Dub34

Gotta give Scabies credit for taking that charge. Atta kid.


----------



## aquaitious

Tommy's right, what's-his-name's been tripple fouling Pierce every time.

GO SCALS.


----------



## Premier

Scalabrine.

Pierce.

and the post padding continues!


----------



## P-Dub34

Pierce again, this dude is off the charts.

Cue Bryant gunner mode.


----------



## P-Dub34

Can you bring the freaking ball up the court please, West?


----------



## LX

Out goes Delonte :sigh:. 

LETS GO ORIEN.

19 points, 10 assists, 4 rebounds for Delonte on the night.


----------



## LX

You could hear Kobe slap Pierce's arm on the strip. That's just sad.


----------



## P-Dub34

What's sad is if any other Laker would've done that its an automatic foul once Pierce got by him.


----------



## KingHandles

P-Dub34 said:


> Cue Bryant gunner mode.



:rofl:


----------



## LX

Wow. You're not retarded or anything Scalabrine.


----------



## Premier

What are Szczerbiak and Scalabrine thinking?


----------



## P-Dub34

God dammit Scalabrine, have some freaking awareness, you dip****.


----------



## P-Dub34

"Hey, Scalabrine is a smart, veteran player who will help this team with his high bball IQ."

Anybody who said any semblance of this should be shot.


----------



## LX

P-Dub34 said:


> "Hey, Scalabrine is a smart, veteran player who will help this team with his high bball IQ."
> 
> Anybody who said any semblance of this should be shot.


*Loads the gun*


----------



## aquaitious

Pierce and _Walker_ to start up the new FSN thingy? 

:rofl:

Yeah...

West has lost the ball about four times while bringing it up.


----------



## KingHandles

Lanteri said:


> Wow. You're not retarded or anything Scalabrine.


Haha...That made me laugh 4 a long time....


----------



## P-Dub34

KB is d'ing up on Paul now.


----------



## Premier

Wow, great defense, particularly be Orien Greene.


----------



## P-Dub34

Gomes. He got fouled on the putback, too.


----------



## Premier

Gomes!


----------



## LX

RYAN GOMES!!!

Great drive by Orien, great finish by Gomes.


----------



## aquaitious

I ****ing Love Ryan Gomes!


----------



## KingHandles

Ryyyyyyyaann


----------



## P-Dub34

Glenn should be fired for not giving this guy minutes this year.


----------



## LX

Damnnnn.

Wally just got stuffed by Turiaf.


----------



## Premier

Leave our coach alone, Jack!


----------



## aquaitious

GOMES!


----------



## aquaitious

Kobe gets the 3 to OT?


----------



## justasking?

aquaitious said:


> GOMES!


aquaitious!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: Nice!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

wallys really a bum...when al and perk come back move ryan to the 3 and send wally to the bench...he was a product of kevin garnett


----------



## Premier

Damn.

Odom.


----------



## aquaitious

Odom?!?!?!


----------



## P-Dub34

Damn. The worst has happened.


----------



## GNG

Ugh. Worst case scenario.

C'mon, Paul.


----------



## P-Dub34

> wallys really a bum...


Because he got called for a nonexistent blocking foul? Gimme a break.

Fouled with 3.2 left.


----------



## GNG

Why in the world did Kobe do that?


----------



## Premier

I know that Kobe fouled Pierce pretty clearly but games should not be decided by free-throws. Revenge from Gilbert Arenas, I guess?


----------



## P-Dub34

Typical Pierce. Typical. God DAMN IT.

Kobe did it because Pierce is a notorious FT choke artist.


----------



## GNG

These ESPN commentators really have no clue. I feel like I'm watching a local college broadcast.

They didn't even know LA had a 20 second remaining.


----------



## KingHandles

Was it just me or did Gomes get put in a bear hug by Mihm on that rebound, and NO foul was called


----------



## LX

:sigh:

Pierce has to get the free throws to go down.


----------



## Premier

1.7 seconds.


----------



## Premier

[/exhale]


----------



## P-Dub34

Pulled it off. Whew.


----------



## LX

Whew. 

Surprised that they didn't call a foul for Kobe there


----------



## GNG

Excellent game from Ryan Gomes. He's really put together a string of solid, solid games.


----------



## aquaitious

KingHandles said:


> Was it just me or did Gomes get put in a bear hug by Mihm on that rebound, and NO foul was called


Definitely not only you...


----------



## Vinsane

celtics win yeah boy


----------



## P-Dub34

I saw that, and I thought that foul on Wally was iffy.


----------



## aquaitious

I just got 2 million uCash points richer. heeh.


----------



## lempbizkit

The Celtics are fun to watch again. Great game.


----------



## justasking?

Congrats guys! Great win for you!!! :clap: 

aqua... holy cow!!! :eek8: :clap:


----------



## LX

Got my new avatar.


----------



## P-Dub34

> Lanteri
> The Truth


Who do you think you are? I've been "The Truth" for months, pal.


----------



## aquaitious

P-Dub34 said:


> Who do you think you are? I've been "The Truth" for months, pal.


Pfft...I've been the truth since the site got created...right Prem?


----------



## LX

P-Dub34 said:


> Who do you think you are? I've been "The Truth" for months, pal.


My apologies. :biggrin:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

P-Dub34 said:


> Because he got called for a nonexistent blocking foul? Gimme a break.
> 
> Fouled with 3.2 left.


tually no...i was not reffering to that play...it happened while i was typing...i was referring to the 4-12 performance fo the "great shooter" with 3 assists and absolutely nothing else...not even one rebound


----------



## IbizaXL

Game got interesting in the last few minutes. Pierce and Delonte West kept the Celtics afloat at the end


----------



## P-Dub34

Oh. I see. He was 4-8 and 3-4 from three before he missed a midrange jumper and had to force a couple shots from deep with a guy on him late on the shot clock. 16 points on 12 shots ain't bad, either, even if he did only shoot 4-12.


----------



## Causeway

I have been offline for a few days getting some needed r&r in the mountains - but I did get to see this game. As I have been saying for a while - there's some great great things going on for the Boston Celtics right now. And that's a credit to Ainge. This was a hell of a road trip. 3 out of 4 while shorthanded. The one loss coming on a back-to-back to the mighty Suns. I was happy beofre the MINN trade. I am even happier now. We have some amazing pieces. I really like this Celtics team.


----------



## jimmywolfrey

I think this game demonstrated the value Delonte West has to a team. He might need a bigger payday after his contract is over if he keeps this up.


----------

